# Film mit Audiodatei unterlegen



## julia1208 (25. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

ich weiß nicht, ob ich hier im Richtigen Forum oder so bin, aber ich schreibe meine Frage hier einfach mal und ihr könnt mir dann einfach sagen, wenn ich das lieber wo anders machen soll...

Ich habe von meiner videokamera dateien auf meinen pc gespielt und diese in virtualdub geöffnet. das mit dem schneiden funktioniert auch schon ganz gut. Jetzt möchte ich allerdings das Video mit Musik unterlegen, was ich auch schon hinbekommen habe, allerdings nur so, dass man eben nur noch das lied hört und nicht mehr das audio von der aufnahme.
wie kann ich denn das lied im hintergrund laufen lassen, im vordergrund aber die stimmen und geräusche etc vom video höre?
ich kenne mich leider so gut wie gar nicht aus und bitte deshalb um Hilfe.

Vielen vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus!

Viele Grüße und noch frohe Weihnachten 

Julia


----------



## chmee (25. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab erstmal nen eigenen Thread draus gemacht..

VirtualDub ist zum "echten" Schneiden nicht geeignet..Nimm dafür lieber Moviemaker oder schau in die VideoFAQ, da sind weitere Freeware-Schnittprogramme.

mfg chmee


----------

